
271 Picasso paintings discovered in Paris - harscoat
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/art/art-news/8168491/271-Picasso-paintings-discovered-in-Paris.html
======
oofoe
This reminds me of a (probably apocryphal) story about Picasso and a
carpenter.

He had called in a carpenter to build a bookshelf. After sketching out the
design, he handed the sketch to the carpenter and asked how much it would cost
to build. The carpenter asked him to "just sign the sketch."

However, from the article, it doesn't seem that Picasso was all that free with
his originals. Too bad for Monsieur Le Guennec.

Side note: Should you have the chance to see it, the film "The Mystery of
Picasso" (<http://www.amazon.com/Mystery-Picasso-Pablo/dp/B00007ELEI>) is very
enlightening. I didn't much care for Picasso's celebrated works, although I
knew that he was at least a competent artist in the traditional sense as well
as the modern. This film shows how he develops several paintings, from the
initial concept to the final work, and you can see how he starts from a
traditional framework, then pushes it out of all recognition. I still don't
/like/ most of his paintings, but I can much better appreciate how he got
there.

